# Baked Crappie



## briantutt (Jan 27, 2009)

I told my wife this website is awesome because they answer any question I have. So here is her's.

:greenchainsaw: What's the best baked crappie recipe?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 27, 2009)

You can't mess up crappy ummmmmmmmm I like it beer battered and fried
but I bet baked would be awesome too lemmon pepper um um good


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

Croppy(southern pronounciation) is good no matter how you fix it.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Jan 28, 2009)

I always dip in cornmeal and fry in oil. Little salt when done. Grandmother used to freeze it in water when they had extra, then later on in the year thaw it and mix with cracker crumbs and egg, form into patties and fry.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 28, 2009)

Cast a little closer to shore and put a few Sunfish/Bluegill in the basket and call me when the oil is hot. 

Just me, but Crappies are safe till the Sunfish are all gone off the plate.  

Soak (head and scales on) them in salt and a little brown sugar for a couple days and smoke them over apple-wood or maple. 

Start with a slow cold heavy smoke for a few hours, finish with 170 deg. F smoke/heat, there done when the skin peels and the bones pull loose. You nailed it when the meat flakes, but is still firm.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 28, 2009)

briantutt said:


> I told my wife this website is awesome because they answer any question I have. So here is her's.
> 
> :greenchainsaw: What's the best baked crappie recipe?:greenchainsaw:



In the oven..

We lay the boneless fillets in a dish, put a little (okay a lot) of butter in there, and shake a little salt and pepper on top. Bake until done. 

I do like them better battered/floured and fried. 

Sure don't need my arm twisted to eat them baked!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 28, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Croppy(southern pronounciation) is good no matter how you fix it.



depends on my mood good mood croppy bad mood when are these dern crappy going to bite!


----------



## tree md (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer them fried in half flour, half cornmeal, salt and pepper.

Crappie is my favorite freshwater fish to eat. I love bluegills and catfish as well but crappie is my favorite.

I've never done crappie this way but I have done saltwater fish like this:

Make a boat out of tinfoil, place it over charcoal on the grill, put your boneless fillets in there. Pour some Tarragon wine vinegar over it and season it with a little lemon pepper. I imagine you could do the same in the oven with your broiler if you wanted. Tastes great!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys are making my mouth water just thinkin about it.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

Like Shoerfast said, These are good too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

These are mighty tasty too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

They are very good grilled too, You can put whatever you like on them. Lemon and pepper as rope said is good. Smoked ones are good too.


----------



## tree md (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Stihl Sawing,

Aren't those walleyes in the last pic?

Never caught one or even saw one in real life but I heard they are excellent table fare and closely related to crappie.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

tree md said:


> Hey Stihl Sawing,
> 
> Aren't those walleyes in the last pic?
> 
> Never caught one or even saw one in real life but I heard they are excellent table fare and closely related to crappie.


Yep Walleye, and they are just as good as crappie to me. Their a little harder to catch but a lot more meat.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Jan 28, 2009)

Been too long. Sorry bad pict from phone...






Anyone ever smoke one of these?? Good eating.


----------



## tree md (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never had smoked spoon bill or ate it period but I have a few steaks of it in my freezer that my neighbor traded me for some deer meat. Looking forward to trying it on the grill. I'm wanting to try out snagging for spoon bill this upcoming Spring here in OK. 

Cool pics!


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll have to do some digging to come up with some 'eye pics. I know I've got some around.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 28, 2009)

Mud bugs are good too.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 28, 2009)

briantutt said:


> :greenchainsaw: What's the best baked crappie recipe?:greenchainsaw:



Dipped in spicy mustard then breaded in fine ground cornmeal and parmesan cheese...Any good white fish, INCLUDING BLUEGILL...


----------



## tree md (Jan 28, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Dipped in spicy mustard then breaded in fine ground cornmeal and parmesan cheese...Any good white fish, INCLUDING BLUEGILL...



Dude, that sounds delicious! Gonna have to try that one!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

tree md said:


> Dude, that sounds delicious! Gonna have to try that one!


:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a couple of 'eye pics.

The fish in the bottom pic is 23 5/8" long.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Here's a couple of 'eye pics.
> 
> The fish in the bottom pic is 23 5/8" long.


Nice ones, Some good eating with those.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 28, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice ones, Some good eating with those.



Thanks. After catching a few thousand, it seems the really good eaters are the ones between 15" and 22". The over 22" ones seem to get quite strong.

Once in a while it is nice to bring home a big un though.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Thanks. After catching a few thousand, it seems the really good eaters are the ones between 15" and 22". The over 22" ones seem to get quite strong.
> 
> Once in a while it is nice to bring home a big un though.


Do you catch em year round or they easier at certain times, I have more luck here catching walleye in the dead of winter.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 28, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Do you catch em year round or they easier at certain times, I have more luck here catching walleye in the dead of winter.



Pick up the occasional fish through the whole year.

Specifically target walleye from mid September through mid March.

September through November is night fishing. A lot of fun, but brutal for going to work the next day.

End of November through mid March, the fish can be caught through the daylight hours. The bigger fish still tend to be caught in the late evening/night/early morning.

The fish change patterns with river height, water temp, water clarity, and weather conditions.

Used to fish artificial lures only. Catch a ton more fish on live bait. Seine minnows from creeks and runoffs. The bigger minnows seem to do better for catching bigger 'eyes. Quite a few times, have had to break ice to get where the minnows are.

Have oodles of walleye fishing stories. Usually go by myself, but hopefully the kids will enjoy it. Then "we" will have lots of stories!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 29, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Thanks. After catching a few thousand, it seems the really good eaters are the ones between 15" and 22". The over 22" ones seem to get quite strong.
> 
> Once in a while it is nice to bring home a big un though.



My uncle used to own a charter boat on Erie...We used to slay'em in the spring...Good eating and a boat load of fun to catch...Spawning=COLD....I will have to agree w/ the size, big ones go back and the little one get cooked...


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (Feb 2, 2009)

These are ugly, but very tasty. Can be caught in a lot of waters in North America. Cut in chunks, put in a little butter, garlic, parsley and salt water and bake. You would swear you were eating lobster


----------



## briantutt (Feb 2, 2009)

What kind of fish is that? Grew up in a bait store on Mille Lacs in MN, never saw that fish in my life! Looks like an eelpout or a dog fish with walleye colors!

PS: how much salt water?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like a grinnel to me. Never eat one but they will fight to the end. They twist and turn when you get them to the bank, Kinda like an alligator does.


----------



## briantutt (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay we call those "dogfish" up here. Didn't think anyone ate them but I agree, they fight like crazy. Caught about a 6 pounder once on a crappie rig!


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (Feb 3, 2009)

yep, some call them ealpout, ling-cod, dog-fish or burbot. they are fighters, ugly and wrap around your arm as soon as you grab ahold of them. they really are a tasty fish, they are not good for freezing. but bake them with butter, parsley, garlic and a little salt water...they are good. They call them "poor mans lobster". I think people are scared to eat them due to their looks.


----------

